# IBS-C. Insoluble Fiber Vs. Soluble Fiber Diet.



## 13755 (Jul 4, 2005)

I have IBS with constipation and after checking out that .. site that everyone recommends, I am so utterly confused. Here's a little background;When I used to be in school, every day after eating my lunch I would get cramps in my stomach and just feel plain awful. I finally realized it had to be the WHITE bread that was on my sandwhich. So I stopped eating it and ever since I've been eating Whole Wheat, Whole Grain, whatever just so as it's not White bread. Not to mention I was never going to the bathroom enough. That was three years ago.So basically, after checking out the insoluble fibers vs. soluble fibers, I don't know what to do. Has everything I been doing wrong, or at least backwards? 'Cause all the items on the Soluble list are things I DO NOT eat. Should I be eating them? I just want to hear some opinions on what my diet should be and what you do to help go to the bathroom more. My lord, I'm so confused. I hate this disease and I apologize for the lengthy post. Thanks.


----------



## 18905 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey Pete,There is no one diet that all ibs sufferers can follow (if so wouldn't life be easier) Every body has different foods that they cannot have. You must find your own unique diet. Keep a food journal and try to see what foods trigger your symptoms. However be careful because some days one food might trigger your stomach and another day it might not. But if your ok with your diet now then dont change it. Its a tricky situation and pretty hard to figure out the right life style for you


----------



## 20934 (Jun 20, 2005)

Relax and breath...lolI *think* correct me if I am wroung, but that that website is geared more towards IBS-D. Wich in my opinion can be a totally differn't ball game.Sometimes it seems IBS-C and IBS-D are just total opposites.Basically, people who have IBS with diarea have no trouble "gettin going" therefore, the last thing they need in their body is insoluble fiber wich could cause explosive results- aka: trigger food.Thats why they needs to stick to soluble fiber wich is much easier for our bodys to digest and deal with.On the other hand, People like you and I who are suffering from constipation can't seem to get going. Thats why we need lots of insoluble fiber to add bulk to our waste and almost wake up our bowel.I hope this kinda helps.Basically, if you are happy with how things are now, then don't change anything, otherwise play around with food and talk to your doctor!


----------



## 20265 (Jun 23, 2005)

You need to do what works for you. I, for example, cannot eat a lot of soluble fiber. It slows down my already sluggish system and makes me feel like a Hippo. Insoluble fiber, on the other hand, is almost like magic. If white bread does not work for you DON'T EAT IT. I'm a big fan of something called Scandanavian Crisp Bread. It is almost entirely insoluble fiber and is not very tasty unless - like me - you're used to it and you top it with something like hummus to soften it. However, everyone to whom I recommended this "bread" seems to get their colon moving. I find it at my health food store and it's cheap. Good luck.


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

I also tried the "eating for IBS" diet, which says you should start with only soluble fiber until you are better, and then evenly mix the two. Eating a lot of the foods Heather suggests will plug me up, and stopping eating my Fiber One cereal makes my IBS-C MUCH worse. Stick with the insoluble fiber! And city, I'm going to look for this Scandanavian Crisp Bread . . .I'm intrigued.


----------

